# Martin 00-15



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello all,

I had posted asking questions about the Gibson blues king a while back... Just wanted to say, I tried both the blues king and the Martin 00-15, and my god. The martin is an amazing guitar, and a good amount less money. I was looking at the gibson USED and it was still $500 more than the Martin brand new. It was immediate chemistry between me and the martin, I could not believe how good this guitar sounded. It glows when played, I cant even describe how good the range is on this small body guitar.

Just thought I would let anyone who is truly interested in a small body guitar know that this is a great little player. I finger pick and the notes ring so clear.

I am in the studio tonight working on some tracks, so I will be putting it through the ultimate test.

OH, forgot to mention, with the american dollar where it is this guitar goes for $999 plus tax and incl. a lifetime warranty (like all martins), I dont think you will find another guitar at that price like it.

http://www.martinguitar.com/guitars/choosing/guitars.php?p=z&g=b&m=00-15

cheers.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Good stuff*

Good on you, me I think my taste would have been for an older Gibson then a Martin, but thats just me. I have found some that melt butter frozen solid and others that I thought I was sucking on a lemon, mind you that can be said for every maker I have ever played.
My tastes for acoustics have been towards the bigger bodies< jumbo's, I Am actually looking at a Washburn US D82 SW its not a jumbo but does have a big sound.
I am sure that OO-15 will be fun to pick at, so enjoy and remember the more you play the better she'll get for you.Ship


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I really like the 15 series Martins (I used to own a 00-15), great blues guitars, and a really good value in a solid wood, USA built guitar. They have a bit less harmonic content than the spruce tops, which suits the style well. 

My favorite in the series is the 000-15S (slot headstock 12 fret). If you can find one try it out.

I have an OM 18V now, excellent fingerpicking guitar and stummer, but it sounds almost too "pretty" for blues playing, I preferred my 15 series for that. Wish I had it back.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

hey there,glad you like yer Martin,Thought i would mention the Martin forum,umgf.com.Lots of Martin talk and info,sometimes a little elitist imo, but lots of things discussed and explained.Also if yer after "stuff" the Martin Owners Club gives some stuff away like hats,posters,etc.Not a real giveaway cause it costs $45 to join but Im in scince 05 and think its a good deal.Go to Martins web site for details.Remember who invented the DREDNAUGHT!!!
Sadly I am in no way affiliated with Martin Guitars,I just give them money every couple years...^^^^^stay tuned^^^^Jim


----------

